# wsftp kommt nimma raus



## 4nd3rl (6. Oktober 2002)

hi, 
mein problem ist, dass ich nicht mehr an meine webseiten-ftp accounts komme seit ich über einen linuxserver ins inet gehe...
wsftp sagt beim connectversuch, dass er mit 255.255.255.255 port 21 verbinden will- heisst das, er versucht sich mit dem ftp-server der linuxkiste verbinden? würde gerne wieder auf die accounts zugreifen und freue mich deshalb schon auf eure antworten

greetz


----------



## JoelH (6. Oktober 2002)

*hmm,*

hmm, 255.255.255.255 ist eigentlich garkeine gültige IP im internet, denn das ist eh ein Broadcast usw. also völlig falsch, kann es sein dass du dich da vielelicht verkonfiguriert hast, kanne s sein das das Programm versucht üebr einen Proxy zu gehen oder so ? Also mit Linux an sich hat das weniger zu tun.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Oktober 2002)

Wie hast Du denn Dein Linux-System eingerichtet? Fungiert es als Gateway oder als Proxy?

Meine Empfehlung:
Versuche es mit IPTables als Gateway/Firewall. Das sollte gehen.


----------



## 4nd3rl (9. Oktober 2002)

lag an der firewall...merci jungs


----------

